# Como cargar baterias ion de litio 18650



## jol45 (Jul 13, 2016)

Quiero cargar una batería de ion-litio de 12 Volt  y de 1.300 mAh. mi duda es: cual seria su voltaje una  vez cargada ( leí buscando en Google que para su voltaje nominal de 3.7V este puede variar desde 4.5 hasta 2.5 Volt  ???) y cual sera una corriente adecuada.
Pienso poner una fuente de poder con el Voltaje adecuado (que no conozco por ahora) y limitar la corriente con una simple resistencia, valor de corriente que tampoco conozco.
Agradeciendo de antemano sus amables respuestas.


----------



## dieguez (Jul 14, 2016)

si tienes un cargador de movil viejo lo cortas y se lo pones a la bateria de 3.7v y te la carga, esos cargadores son muy sencillos si lo dejas mas de 1 noche se sobrecarga la pila

Jol45 las bateria de litio por su composision son de 3.7v nominales, a plena carga llegan hasta 4.2v y descargadas en 3.2, esos son los limites de seguridad, si subes la sobrecargas y si bajas lo contrario, 
pues la de 12v seran 3 celdas de litio en serie los valores de antes x3 o x4 es decir no existe la de 12v o es 11.1 o 14.2
cada celda admite como mucho 1A sino se calientan mucho yo recupere 3 pilas de un portatil que estaban en 2v pero pierden mucha vida


----------



## STK (Jul 14, 2016)

busca el ht3582  con este cargas 2 baterias  yo compre ese integrado en aliexpress


----------



## jol45 (Jul 14, 2016)

Gracias por sus informacion, procedere a cargar con 12 Volt y limitare la corriente a unos 300mA.

    Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2016)

¿La batería es de 12V? No suelen serlo.
Averigua cual es la tensión máxima que admiten y la cargas hasta ahí.


----------



## dieguez (Jul 15, 2016)

Jol45 en tu caso dices que tienes una bateria de ion-litio de 12 Volt y de 1.3 mA, dices que vas a cargarla a 300mA eso es casi el limite de corriente, se te puede calentar mucho la pila, un valor consevador suele se 1/10 es decir 130mA en tu caso, pero no deberias tener problema pero recalco que no hay bateria de ion litio de 12v son de 11.1 o 14.4, nominales que en carga maxima son 12.6 o 16.8 por tanto si vas a hacer un cargador artesanal tenlo en cuenta


----------



## Eliasichi 25 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hola, tengo 4 pilas 18650 montadas en paralelo dando unos 8AH, junto a otras 4 en serie, dando una configuración 4p2s. Las baterias son del a misma marca, modelo y capacidad. El máximo voltaje total del pack es de 8.4V y el minimo es de 5V (si las descargamos a 2.5V cada una). He comprado un BMS para recargarlas y descargarlas pero me acabo de enterar que hay 2 tipos de BMS, los de carga y los de protección. Es este:
2S 8A 7.4V w/ Balance 18650 Li-ion lithium battery BMS charger protection b KY  | eBay 
Me gustaría saber si se pueden cargar con este BMS, y también me gustaría saber el voltaje de entrada y a cuantos mA o A carga porque no lo pone en ningún lado. Muchas gracias!
Osea si este cargador utiliza el método CC/CV para cargar las baterías


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 22, 2019)

2 minutos de búsqueda aproximados en internet y esto fue lo que encontré

*Características:*
– Modelo: HX-2S-D01
– 2 Celdas
– Detección sobrecarga voltaje: 4.25 + / – 0.05V a 4.35V
– Voltaje descarga: 2.5 + / – 0.05V a 3.0V
– Corriente máxima de trabajo: 8A
– Temperatura de trabajo: -40 – 50℃
– Corriente instantánea máxima: 10A
– Vida útil:más de 50000 horas
– Resistencia: Menor a 300 mΩ
– Voltaje de Carga: 8.4 V – 9 V
– Tamaño: 41 * 16 * 3.5 mm

No encontré la corriente de carga.


----------



## Eliasichi 25 (Sep 22, 2019)

Ya ya, ya he visto eso en la descripción. Me refiero a si le enchufo, por ejemplo, una fuente de alimentación de 9V o un módulo MT3608 ajustado a 9V el BMS cargará las baterias con el metodo CC/CV o que pasaria? Porque creo que hay 2 tipos de BMS, los de carga CC/CV y los de protección, que se ponen después de un cargador dedicado Li-ion. Corregidme si me estoy haciendo un lio


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 22, 2019)

Bueno, asta donde se, los BMS son para eso, asegura que la batería no salga de sus límites, tanto superior e inferior, así que si, debería cargar en CC/CV


----------



## samus (Sep 22, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> Bueno, asta donde se, los BMS son para eso, asegura que la batería no salga de sus límites, tanto superior e inferior, así que si, debería cargar en CC/CV


exacto es asi en mi otro tema vengo trabajando con baterias de litio con 3 en paralelo haces 12 voltios si se sobrecargan se dañan y si bajan mucho el voltaje se dañan tambien recomiendo esto

https://www.amazon.com/BT-C3100-V2-2-Cargador-inteligente-compatible-estadounidense/dp/B01852TBOU/ref=sr_1_2?__mk_es_US=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&crid=1G5S7PPHCZVK3&keywords=opus&qid=1569200567&s=gateway&sprefix=opus,aps,665&sr=8-2

me disculpo desde ya si no puedo pegar vinculos de otras pajinas. ese aparato mide la bateria y te dice si esta buena o no por que carga y descarga y cuando la descarga cuenta los miliamperios hora de cada una si tiene mas de 1500 es decente lo ideal es que tenga 2000


----------



## Eliasichi 25 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hola, he comprado este BMS
2S 8A 7.4V w/ Balance 18650 Li-ion lithium battery BMS charger protection b KY  | eBay 
Y pone que tiene balances. Cómo podría comprobar que eso es cierto? Muchas gracias


@DOSMETROS ---- No sé si este post debería ir en esta categoría o no. Me lío al principio porque hay un montón de temas. Muévelo si este no es su lugar


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 27, 2019)

coloca dos baterías y cablea según el "diagrama" y monitorea la tensión en ambas baterías, debe de ser igual en ambas, si colocas una mas descargada que la otra veraz como la mas descargada empieza a cargar y la otra no se mueve, hasta que igualen tensiones y empiecen las 2 a cargar parejas.
ojo con la imagen, el cable que está conectado en la mitad de las dos baterías va en el pad que dice BM y no en P- como está ahí.


----------



## teknoroman (Nov 27, 2019)

Hola. Buenas tardes. (Y perdón a DOSMETROS, me ha parecido que era un tema nuevo)
Quisiera saber si estoy haciendo el tonto o no, a ver si alguien me lo confirma.
Quiero cargar dos baterias 18650 conectadas en serie, con 5V. Se me había ocurrido si se podría mediante un módulo booster con entrada micro usb parecido al del enlace (https://www.amazon.es/TECNOIOT-Booster-Step-up-MT3608-Replace/dp/B07KFMTBV4 ) de tal manera que aumentaría la tensión de entrada hasta los 8.2v y así poder cargar las baterias 18650 con un BMS 2S como el del enlace (https://cutt.ly/ReM20G2). Alguno de vosotros lo ha montado o no tiene sentido? Os adjunto imagen del montaje. Carga pero va muy-muy lento. Los 5V los aporto desde el USB de un ordenador, si fuera desde un cargador de móvil iría mejor? Gracias de antemano por la ayuda y vuestro tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2019)

El puerto USB normalmente entrega 5 V a *0,5 A* = 2,5 Watts , elevado a 8,2 V sería (2,5 W / 8,2 V) 0,3 A . . .  sólo *300 mA * para cargar *dos* baterías ,

Prueba un buen cargador de los que entregan 2 A al menos.

Se tratan de unificar los temas parecidos / similares para que sea mas fácil su búsqueda. 

Saludos !


----------



## djyoan (Dic 2, 2019)

He visto circuitos para cargar una sola célula de ion de litio, pero no he visto diagrama analógico para cargar varias en serie… solo he encontrado BMS a la venta ya hechos en el mercado.
Mi pregunta porque en mi país Cuba no tengo la posibilidad de comprar online. Y necesito elaborar un BMS con electrónica analógica simple. Me gustaría ver algún diagrama analógico del balanceo de carga de estas células en serie.
Sucede que a las motos eléctricas vienen con 20 células 18650 en serie  y 10 en paralelo… a estas baterías se le daña el BMS y acá no tenemos solución para utilizar el paquete de baterías cuando se le daña la placa controladora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2019)

Cada batería lleva dos pequeños transistores para conectarla al medidor , el medidor mide carga baja , carga normal , sobrecarga.

Cada batería tiene dos transistores de potencia para conectarla al único cargador (cargador de una celda o dos* en paralelo*)

Entonces hace un ciclo : mide , decide si carga , omite o descarga la celda , pasa a la celda siguiente y así hasta que todas las celdas tienen la carga correcta y detiene.

Podes poner foto de algún BMS de esos dañados por favor .


----------



## djyoan (Dic 12, 2019)

El control de temperatura es fácil de hacer… mi problema es "como balancear las células en serie "
Como podría construir este circuito balanceador???
adjunto fotos...
Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2019)

Si te animas, aca una base. (Desconozco el autor, ni si funciona, ni doy fe de nada, es solo algo que encontré "googleando", asi que no me hago responsable ni yo ni *Foros de Electrónica* de absolutamente nada)

Make BMS for Lithium Ion Batteries Charging

Y algo de la gente de T.I.
User:Michael DeSando - Texas Instruments Wiki

Un poco mas explicado

A Look Inside Battery-Management Systems

Como veras, lo ideal es que esté microcontrolado, y no simplemente discreto


----------



## djyoan (Dic 16, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2019)

Funciona con 8 paquetes de 15 en paralelo ?


----------



## djyoan (Dic 16, 2019)

20 células en serie para 72v y 10 en paralelo...según los Ah que se deseé. También hay arreglos de 60v. Los BLDC motores son de 1000w.


----------



## Marioromero (Feb 14, 2020)

Hola amigos tengo un problema con mi batería de litio de una motorina pues dejo de funcionar tras revisarla al parecer es la tarjeta bms cuando la compruebo tiene 70 v en la salida pero cuando la conecto se queda en 0 y la motorina está bien no hay corto q*ue* elemento creen q*ue* pueda estar dañado en el circuito del bms . gracias de ante mano .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2020)

Intentaste cargar las baterías por sus grupos paralelos a ver si el resto está bien ?


----------



## Marioromero (Feb 14, 2020)

Las baterías miden bien pero después de pasar por la tarjeta bms se cae el voltaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2020)

Revisaste esos 14 "Mosfets" ? Los mediste , algo ?

Movido a un tema dónde se trata la misma BMS


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 14, 2020)

Marioromero dijo:


> Las baterías miden bien pero después de pasar por la tarjeta bms se cae el voltaje



Se cae el voltaje antes (baterias) o despues del BMS?


----------



## Marioromero (Feb 15, 2020)

Lo que me falta es medir los MOSFET, pero necesitaría además algún tipo de diagrama o circuito para analizar quien controla los MOSFET, o algo así porque en teoría lo q*ue* entiendo es q*ue* su función en este caso es de interruptores para conectar o desconectar, si me pueden dar una explicación mejor para comprender y poder darle solución al circuito gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2020)

Primero revisa todos esos 14 Mosfets y revisa también la fuente de alimentación de la lógica-drivers


----------



## Marioromero (Feb 15, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero revisa todos esos 14 Mosfets y revisa también la fuente de alimentación de la lógica-drivers


Cómo udentifico la fuente de alimentación de la lógica-drivers


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2020)

Por ejemplo Googleas la matrícula de esos 4 integrados de 20 patas , bajas el datasheet y te fijas por que patas y con que tensión se alimentan , y verificas eso.


----------



## Marioromero (Feb 17, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Se cae el voltaje antes (baterías) o despues del BMS?


Después del bms
Pudiera eliminar el bms si el cargador tras probar cargar directamente la batería desconecto automáticamente cuando alcanzó su máximo voltaje la batería .
Es decir que la conecté con alrededor de 72 voltios y el indicador led del cargador paso a color rojo que es normalmente  cargando y cómo a las 6 horas más o menos paso a verde que significa que está cargada ,y con 84 V , creen  podría eliminar la tarjeta bms ya que el cargador detecta que la batería está completamente cargada y deja de suministrar energia que es básicamente lo que hace el bms, gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2020)

Podés cargar baterías sin BMS , peeerooo , y siempre hay un pero , cada tanto vas a tener que "ecualizarlas" manualmente , o sea medir y cargar las mas bajas


----------



## i34a23 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hola, 
Tengo algunas dudas respecto del algoritmo de carga para una bateria 18650 de litio.
en el datasheet podemos encontrar el siguiente diagrama.




Suponiendo que tengo una bateria con 3.2V totalmente descargada.
existe una fase de corriente continua de 0.56 A aprox.

Si yo le proporciono tension con una fuente de 5V yo tengo que regular de alguna manera que la bateria no reciba mas de 0.56A ? 
o la bateria por si misma en esa fase de carga solo tendra un consumo constante de 0.56A ?

luego en la fase de voltaje constante, ese voltaje constante es de la bateria ?  si estoy suministrando 5V a la bateria como se supone que controle que no sobrepase los 4.2V ??? Controlando la corriente ??

La verdad no logro entender bien como es que funciona el algoritmo de carga, agradeceria mucho sus comentarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2020)

Yo leí "Charge : 1,3 A" en esa gráfica  y si tenés que limitarla.


----------



## i34a23 (Mar 25, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo leí "Charge : 1,3 A" en esa gráfica  y si tenés que limitarla.


La medida de corriente esta a la derecha, según el datasheet es de 0.56amps.


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 25, 2020)

no, estas interpretando mal arriba dice claramente CC-CV 1.3A 4.2V que quiere decir eso, que inicial mente cargas la bateria con una corriente constante de 1.3A una vez que la batería llegue a una tensión de 4.2V entra el modo de CV voltaje constante que es de 4.2V hasta que la corriente llegue al mínimo que el datasheet recomienda o hasta que pase un tiempo determinado que también te dice el datasheet.
no puedes meterle 5V a la batería porque el limite es de 4.2V


----------



## i34a23 (Mar 25, 2020)

òk, entiendo.
entoces en la etapa de corriente constante, voy variando el voltaje para mantener la corriente en 1.3Amps y luego cuando el voltaje llega a 4.2 amps voy variando la corriente hasta (Creo que es 1/10 de la corriente total de la pila unos 100mAmp) ?


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 25, 2020)

i34a23 dijo:


> òk, entiendo.
> entoces en la etapa de corriente constante, voy variando el voltaje para mantener la corriente en 1.3Amps y luego cuando el voltaje llega a 4.2 amps voy variando la corriente hasta (Creo que es 1/10 de la corriente total de la pila unos 100mAmp) ?


si y no, debes de hacerte una fuente de corriente constante que te mantenga la corriente a 1.3A hasta llegar a 4.2V de ahí en adelnate necesitas una fuente de voltaje constante, puedes hacerlo manual como dices, pero va a ser muy tedioso, si ves la grafica la etapa de corriente constante demora unos 100 minutos 1:40 una hora y 40 minutos, y la etapa de voltaje constante demora 80 minutos 1:20 una hora y 20 minutos en total 3 horas


----------



## i34a23 (Mar 25, 2020)

Entonces cuando alguien carga la bateria de litio al 80% esto seria cuando la celda alcanza los 4.0V, estariamos hablando de practicamente solo la etapa de corriente continua, y no aplican la etapa de voltaje continuo ?


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 25, 2020)

i34a23 dijo:


> Entonces cuando alguien carga la bateria de litio al 80% esto seria cuando la celda alcanza los 4.0V, estariamos hablando de practicamente solo la etapa de corriente continua, y no aplican la etapa de voltaje continuo ?


si, sientra la etapa de voltaje constante, solo que esta ves es de solo 4V hasta que la corriente llegue al minimo


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 30, 2021)

sebsjata dijo:


> no, estas interpretando mal arriba dice claramente CC-CV 1.3A 4.2V que quiere decir eso, que inicial mente cargas la bateria con una corriente constante de 1.3A una vez que la batería llegue a una tensión de 4.2V entra el modo de CV voltaje constante que es de 4.2V hasta que la corriente llegue al mínimo que el datasheet recomienda o hasta que pase un tiempo determinado que también te dice el datasheet.
> no puedes meterle 5V a la batería porque el limite es de 4.2V



Hola sebsjata, como estás. Estaba leyendo el post porque necesito cargar 24 pilas18650 en forma simultánea e individual. Venia bien con tu explicación y pensaba poner una fuente de 4,2V constantes con capacidad de 1.3A por pila. Controlar además que no se supere esa corriente de carga y que el voltaje sea constante de 4,2V. 

Básica y lamentablemente debería tener 24 controladores independientes para que ninguna pila supere sus valores de carga. Verdad?

Pero me surgen 2 dudas "existenciales" la primera es si el voltaje no debería ser superior al 4,2. Sé que lo dice la hoja pero empíricamente sabemos que toda pila se carga con una tensión superior a su tensión nominal o estoy enroscado con las baterías automotrices? Es una característica de este tipo de pilas? 

La segunda es si es coherente cargar en paralelo o conviene cargar en serie de a dos por ejemplo.  Esta duda es por mi inexperiencia en este campo.

Mil gracias por tu aportes!!!


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 30, 2021)

426ivan dijo:


> pensaba poner una fuente de 4,2V constantes con capacidad de 1.3A por pila


Primero debes saber el modelo de tu pila, cada modelo tiene una corriente de carga máxima, colocar 1.3A a tu pila puede dañarla si no lo soporta, por lo general las baterías de litio comunes se cargan a 0.5c.



426ivan dijo:


> debería tener 24 controladores independientes para que ninguna pila supere sus valores de carga.


Es lo ideal en tu caso..... pero


426ivan dijo:


> o conviene cargar en serie de a dos por ejemplo.


Esto seria mas practico, comprar 4 BMS 6s (6 baterías en serie), lo malo es que estos BMS suelen cargar las baterías a una corriente alta, lo ideal es colocar antes del BMS una fuente de corriente constante y luego el BMS con sus 6 pilas.



426ivan dijo:


> pero empíricamente sabemos que toda pila se carga con una tensión superior a su tensión nominal o estoy enroscado con las baterías automotrices?


Completamente enroscado con las baterías acido-plomo, aunque no tanto, ya que es parecido.
                               Acido-Plomo        Litio
Tension nominal            2V              3.6V-3.7V
Tension minima           1.75V            2.5V-3V
Tension maxima           2.3V                4.2V
Tension de gaseado     2.4V                  ?


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 30, 2021)

Muchas gracias sebsjata!! 

0.5c seria la mitad de la carga máxima que entregan según la hoja de datos de la pila?

No creo poder comprar los BMS. Algún consejo final para encarar la construcción del/de los cargador/es?

Muchas gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 30, 2021)

426ivan dijo:


> 0.5c seria la mitad de la carga máxima que entregan según la hoja de datos de la pila?


Si, si tu batería es de 2000mAh, tendrías que cargarla a 1000mA.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2021)

La tensión de la fuente establecerá la corriente de carga , y luego no puedes , no debes superar los 4,2 V en las pilas.


----------



## lenner_cabrera (Jul 11, 2022)

Buenas amigos tengo una batería de 12v hecha de 18650 conecte 3 en serie y 4 en paralelo y necesito cargarlas tengo un cargador 12v 800mA pero no me las quiere cargar así las deje 24 horas conectado.
 Que cargador me recomendarian ustedes??
OJO: ya probé con una UPS y tampoco me la carga


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 11, 2022)

NO es lo mismo una bateria de ácido-plomo o similar, y una de iones de litio.

Mejor informate, luego lee sobre BMS (Battery Manager System, o algo asi), y de ahí calculas la fuente de poder para cargar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2022)

Se necesita si o si un *BMS* , y que las baterías estén buenas !


----------



## mcrven (Jul 12, 2022)

lenner_cabrera dijo:


> Buenas amigos tengo una batería de 12v hecha de 18650 conecte 3 en serie y 4 en paralelo y necesito cargarlas tengo un cargador 12v 800mA pero no me las quiere cargar así las deje 24 horas conectado.
> Que cargador me recomendarian ustedes??
> OJO: ya probé con una UPS y tampoco me la carga


3Serie - 4Paralelo... eso no da 12V (3 X 3,7V = 11.1V). Si son de 2500 mAh será para entrega de 10000 mAh (4 X 2500 mAh = 10000 mAh o 10 Ah).

La máxima tensión de carga: 3 X 4,2VmaxL = 12,6V
Corriente Máxima de Carga ˜ 4 A

Se requiere un BMS para 4P-3S de 12,6V @ 4A - 5A, más fuente de poder de 12,6 V regulados @ 6A. Ambas cosas SI o SI.

Cargador de baterías Ácido-Plomo... NO SIRVE para Li-Ion.


----------



## lenner_cabrera (Jul 12, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> fuente de poder de 12,6 V regulados @ 6A.


Ahí es donde tengo el problema
Muchas gracias por la ayuda
El BMS lo puedo conseguir pero la fuente es un poco mas difícil.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 12, 2022)

lenner_cabrera dijo:


> Ahí es donde tengo el problema
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda
> El BMS lo puedo conseguir pero la fuente es un poco mas difícil.



Esas cosas ya están en el mercado a costos ridículos. Busca una fuente de 12V a 18V @ 5A, que tenga regulador de V de salida. Si no consigues regulable, se le puede corregir la salida para  12,6V.

A modo de ejemplo:

15v psu – Compra 15v psu con envío gratis en AliExpress  version

Ejemplo para BMS:

Cargador Bateria De Litio Bms 3s 18650 10a 12.6v-13v - U$S 5


----------

